# Spot Shooters and the amount of float at 20 yards ???????????????????



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

I know this is different for everybody, however. I would like to no how much float at 20 yards do your top shooters experience. For instance how much float in relation to the X ring on a 5 spot and the X ring on the Vegas face. Would like some feedback on this, thanks.

Shane


----------



## Mestang99 (Jan 10, 2013)

Scope or pins? If scope what power? Pins for BHFS I have 0 float with use of a side bar.


----------



## sunburn (Jan 29, 2013)

4X - dot covers the 10 , floats within the 9 -


----------



## iwannahoyt93 (Dec 13, 2011)

I shoot bowhunter and i float within the ten ring maybe a tad out


----------



## BearArcher1980 (Apr 14, 2012)

I let it float till the shot feels right. If not, I let down and restart my shot routine. I shoot BHFS and let my single pin float around the Xring then release when my body says its right. Shooting each shot just for that shot and not concentrating on my score has really helped me relax a lot on my release. That's what works for me.


----------

